# Not To Miss Restaurants



## jeff-linda (Oct 26, 2007)

We have a reservation for Huggo's on the Big Island.  Any recommendations on a table choice? The Beach House on Kauai.  We will also be on Maui for 4 days and HNL for 3 days.    What are your favorites?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 26, 2007)

jeff-linda said:


> We have a reservation for Huggo's on the Big Island.  Any recommendations on a table choice? The Beach House on Kauai.  We will also be on Maui for 4 days and HNL for 3 days.    What are your favorites?



At Huggo's ask for a table near the rail.

On Maui, Mama's Fish House and Kimo's in Lahaina are our favorites.  All (including Huggo's) of these restaurants are best enjoyed when you can be there at sunset.


----------



## jeff-linda (Oct 26, 2007)

*Sunset Time*

What time is sunset in mid Jan to mid Feb?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2007)

jeff-linda said:


> What time is sunset in mid Jan to mid Feb?



Here you go - Sunset


----------



## gstepic (Oct 26, 2007)

*We made our Huggos reservation for Nov. 3rd*

The earliest we can reserve a spot for dinner is 5:30 and the person that took the reservation said it will be a good time to view the sun set. She also guaranteed I would have a table by the railing.

And to show how obsessed I am about our trip I seached for their web-site and found a photo of where we most likely would be sitting and was doing some "mental projections" of my wife and i sipping on a drink looking out over the ocean. I really enjoyed the fantasy and can't wait for the real thing.

Gary


----------



## Luanne (Oct 26, 2007)

We love Huggo's and eat there each time we're on the Big Island.  The food is good (better food at Mama's on Maui  ), but it's the atmosphere we love.  And their Hula pie is wonderful (huge, so definitely share if you get it).


----------



## gstepic (Oct 26, 2007)

*Sharing food has been a source of arguments!!*

But after 29 years of marriage I know when to give in, and on our trip we will be sharing a lot of meals. We both are trying to lose a few pounds and I am finally getting my wife's point, usually a smaller portion is filling enough. 

So I will use the money saved on an extra drink! :rofl: 

Gary


----------



## jeff-linda (Oct 26, 2007)

*Sunset Time*

 DeniseM  Thanks for the Sunset Page


----------



## luv_maui (Oct 27, 2007)

*thanks for sunrise link*



DeniseM said:


> Here you go - Sunset



Thanks Denise.  We'll be at WKORV in December and didn't realize the days will only be 11 hours from sunrise to sunset.  I'll have to make dinner reservations early to catch the sunset.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 27, 2007)

On Maui we always enjoy eating at the Blue Course Restaurant for breakfast.  Not crowded, not busy, and you won't need anything for lunch with their portions.

Sterling


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 27, 2007)

David Paul's on Maui (Old Lahaina).

Daniel Theibaut's in Waimea (Big Island).


----------



## oneohana (Oct 27, 2007)

Alan Wong's on Oahu.


----------

